# Gutted and Scaled Bluegill?



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got done reading Chuckwagons thread for best fish recipes, but didn't see anyone talk about cooking bluegills gutted and scaled. I've always fillet them (only way wife and daughter will eat them) and deep fried. I would like to try cooking them the other way. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Perchchaser said:


> I just got done reading Chuckwagons thread for best fish recipes, but didn't see anyone talk about cooking bluegills gutted and scaled. I've always fillet them (only way wife and daughter will eat them) and deep fried. I would like to try cooking them the other way. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Fillets O.K., but still like 'em better w/skin on, bones to pick. ONLY way sis form FL will eat 'em. Pan fry w/your choice of coatings.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

This is how most southerners eat there brim (sunfishes). To keep with the southern tradition I would use a corn meal batter. This is basic recipe you can tweek as much as you like

Get three pans or dishes to start
Place flour in the first dish you can season with pepper if you like
Second dish have an egg or two cracked and beaten with milk
Third dish corn meal mixed flour, corn starch, and seasoning (light on the salt frying brings out the saltiness naturally) I like cajun season
Take your scaled and gutted gills and dip them into the flour
Next dip them in the egg wash
Finally put them in the corn meal mix and pack them good to get all the coating in all over the fish including the inside cavity.
Fry them at 350-375 degrees until done


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

scaled & gutted was the way we eat them when i was young. then my dad started filleting. we went from a family fish fry of 25 gills to 50 -75 fish needed.
i tried going back to the old way a couple yrs ago & didn't like em that way anymore.
so i fillet all my fish. skim on is still a most though. skin adds flavor:corkysm55


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

skin definitely adds flavor... sometimes i gut/scale.... a simple egg wash with flour with salt/pepper/maybe some cajun seasoning.... inside i put some fresh lemon thyme that i have growing.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

How do you guys scale 'em?


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Fillet is the only way for me. If I have to pick bones I don't like it as well. I have filleted for the past 35 years, and am too old to go back. I hate scaling a fish. Fillet and skin for me. I do have a scaling bucket however and do occasionally scale, but still fillet.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if you panfry, you don't really have to pick bones out as the ribs/backbone come out in one piece normally.

I scale using a somewhat dull knife, but i don't scale too many fish or i'd get a drum scaler.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I use a spoon to scale gills. With a knife, I run down both sides of dorsal and anal fins and remove both. Hot oil entering here helps to separate flesh from bone. Egg and instant mashed potato flakes is my batter of choice.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you guys cut the heads off? What about the gills? Pectoral and tail fins?
I've never cooked bluegills this way but with not being able to catch fish of big size, and my lack of being able to fillet small fish well, I might try it sometime soon.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

sirslurpee said:


> Do you guys cut the heads off? What about the gills? Pectoral and tail fins?
> I've never cooked bluegills this way but with not being able to catch fish of big size, and my lack of being able to fillet small fish well, I might try it sometime soon.


I first de-scale, with a dull knife or spoon.. I cut the head off, right behind the pectoral. I then cut off all the other fins, gut the fish, and then cut right in the middle of the belly all the way down. Then use desired recipe.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> How do you guys scale 'em?


 every one likes dif things. but i switched from an old table spoon to 1 of those bico scalers ( i think thats the name) it's a big red plactic spoon like thing. they do get dull though . need another one 
my buddy got 1 for me 3 ysr ago & i hated the first time i tried it. second time was the charm though. it's easy & alot less scales flying around.

filleting. i can't make any time filleting with the heads on. so i first cut it off to got it out of the way. also i set the fish on a rough cut board to get it off the slime. the rough cut keeps the fish from sliding around.
it's all about your personal speed & doing a good job


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

sirslurpee said:


> Do you guys cut the heads off? What about the gills? Pectoral and tail fins?
> I've never cooked bluegills this way but with not being able to catch fish of big size, and my lack of being able to fillet small fish well, I might try it sometime soon.


Yes, I take off head off. Everything I don't plan on eating. Cut the head off on top as far forward as possible. Sometimes I'll clean the tails well and leave on. Nice crunch!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

This is the only way that my family eats gills. bones aren't a big deal with gills over 7in. just pick and eat. I use a spoon to scale and find the scales come off easy without flying everywhere when the fish ice very cold but not frozen. I cut the heads off and use a combination of egg and shore lunch batter. Momma cooks them in the pan, baby eats em like a man.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Gutting and scaling is for some easier, but when it comes down to the table, I wanna eat, not screw around picking out little nibblets of meat through the bones!

My uncle would catch them in his private pond, gut em, hit them with a little spice and toss on the grill. Then he would scrape off the skin and scales and eat them.

Old people are scary!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Frantz said:


> Old people are scary!


Ha! :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Frantz said:


> Gutting and scaling is for some easier, but when it comes down to the table, I wanna eat, not screw around picking out little nibblets of meat through the bones!
> 
> My uncle would catch them in his private pond, gut em, hit them with a little spice and toss on the grill. Then he would scrape off the skin and scales and eat them.
> 
> Old people are scary!


You should know as you are one scary dude


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Fillet, egg whites dip ( no yolk = no browing stays golden yellow and better flavor) then into a doubled paper lunch bag ( paper soaks up alot of extra moisture rather than your batter) containing equal parts of yellow cornmeal / drakes mix or fry magic then extra salt,onion powder,garlic powder ,ground black pepper and lots of paprika .....for extra spicy kick extra black pepper and ground hot pepper of your choice .... hit with a lemon squeeze 

i just might have to make some tonite


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

i use one of the drum scalers then i use this to fillet it works great
http://www.nesco.com/category_b2381...94/product_3bbd86467a63/session_1383f558f85b/


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I have been filleting my gills the past few years. But I'm thing of going back to the old school way of scaling and gutting. For some reason I think they just taste better and you get more meat. Cut the heads off!!


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> How do you guys scale 'em?



A spoon is the easiest

We cut the heads and fins off and keep the tail on it. Gut em and scale em!


----------

